# Russian names in the flights (Zveno)



## fco (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

does someone know how were named the planes in a soviet flight (Zveno) compared to the classic RAF red/yellow/blue/green ?

Thanks in advance,

fco


----------



## fly boy (Jan 8, 2009)

i don't know if you could restate that i might figure what you are talking about


----------



## fco (Jan 9, 2009)

For the RAF, a squadron was done with Flights A, B,...etc 
Each Flight ,or finger four for example, have a colour name assigned in the setting of the flight for a mission.
The first finger four was called Red with Red leader, Red2, Red 3 and Red4
The second one, Blue
The third, Yellow
The fourth Green ...etc. 

What I would like to know is "did the SSV have the same kind of radio codes for the flight sections (called Zveno)? Red, yellow .... ?  
How did they called between each other by the radio during their mission ?
By their numbers ? 
Or again, how a leader of ZVeno call his wingman on the radio ? 

Hope my question is clearer now ?  

Thank you in advance for your help.  

Fco


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is the basic structure of the Soviet Air Armies in WW2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_army_(Soviet_Union)

With the structure similar to that of the army the lower levels of the fighter division are split into regiments (not sure on the number of aircraft). As for the names of the flights (~3-5 aircraft from what I've read) I couldn't find anything substantial (no doubt because I can't read Russian which most of the resources are in). I did read some brief references to Colours designating aircraft eg. White 7 but nothing about flights (AAR - Russian Front 3rd IAK VVS - SUBSIM Radio Room Forums.

No doubt someone who understands Russian will be a better help than I can.

And on a side note best to ignore "fly boy"...


----------



## fco (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I can read russian if you have some link, don't hesitate ! 
My only one lack of info is on the name they call themselves during a mission ? Colour code ? Names? ..etc

Thank you again.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

fco said:


> For the RAF, a squadron was done with Flights A, B,...etc
> Each Flight ,or finger four for example, have a colour name assigned in the setting of the flight for a mission.
> The first finger four was called Red with Red leader, Red2, Red 3 and Red4
> The second one, Blue
> ...



thanks i think so i might have to google


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

fco said:


> Thank you for the reply. I can read russian if you have some link, don't hesitate !
> My only one lack of info is on the name they call themselves during a mission ? Colour code ? Names? ..etc
> 
> Thank you again.


Right now that I have gone through the links here (think this is most of them):

http://www.rkka.ru/handbook/high/guvvs.htm
RELP. Ïðàâîâåäåíèå. Âûñøèå îðãàíû âîåííîãî ðóêîâîäñòâà ÑÑÑÐ, 1923 - 1991 ãã. /
 allances.ru 
Îðãàíèçàöèÿ âîåííî-âîçäóøíûõ ñèë ÑÑÑÐ ïåðåä âîéíîé
ÊÓÐÑÊÀß ÁÈÒÂÀ
1-ÿ âîçäóøíàÿ àðìèÿ
Âîîðóæåííûå ñèëû Ðîññèè
ÂÎÂ-60 -- 1-ÿ âîçäóøíàÿ àðìèÿ
Ïðèêàçû ÍÊÎ çà 1942 ã., ñ ãðèôîì "Ñîâåðøåíî ñåêðåòíî"


----------



## fco (Jan 10, 2009)

No interesting infos in the link you gave, but thank you.
Someone may know this no ?


----------



## fco (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I will try to ask on Russian Forums this datas.
If I succeed, I will give you the feedback on this.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

We had some Russian members, but haven't seen them lately. You could try and PM them.


----------

